# The doll makers house..Essex



## Mikeymutt (Jul 13, 2018)

I made a solo trip here after a friend gave me a hint that there might be three farm houses in a row hidden up.as I arrived down the lane I was in a really remote place.the houses belonged to the farm once.the houses were in thre different sizes.the end being the largest then the other two smaller.the toilets were all in different places.first one,the big one was up stairs the middle one outside and the last downstairs.i guess these were used for the farm hands,the end one belonging to the foreman.and the other two just farm hands,wonder who drew the outside toilet unless they all had an outside one once and converted the house to put the toilet indoors.abandoment of these houses looks like it was many years ago.the smaller houses did not have a lot in but the bigger house had quite a lot in.they were obviously a keen maker of dolls and toys.there was lots of books on doll making and needlecraft and general craft.lots of dolls heads everywhere.some in bags still.i really enjoyed this.on the way out a guy pulled up in a suit and then the farmer.he was really nice and quite happy that I had been taking photos.the guy in the suit was an estate agent so not sure if these will be around much longer.although there is a lot of work to be done to put them right.
























































































The smaller houses


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 13, 2018)

Impressive even if a little scary.


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Jul 13, 2018)

Really like the look of this, some very well coloured moody photos mikey amazing job!


----------



## smiler (Jul 13, 2018)

You can't get better than natural decay, nature is a great designer, the folks who lived there must have bin fairly affluent to use crystal decanters as pisspots, great find Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 16, 2018)

Thank you all.i wonder what it is n the decanter.i dread to think ha ha


----------



## Ferox (Jul 17, 2018)

Cracking find there mate. The dolls heads on the mantelpiece are brilliant


----------



## ch9sab (Jul 17, 2018)

Awesome stuff. Loads of photogenic bits and pieces


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 17, 2018)

smiler said:


> , the folks who lived there must have bin fairly affluent to use crystal decanters as pisspots,


Contents are far too fresh - more likely from a recent visitor with a weak bladder or somebody who did not like the look of the facilities!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 18, 2018)

Them dolls heads stuck in the plastic bags looked very sinister!!...glad you freed them to the mantlepiece mikey haha. That cistern looks like its miles away from the actual bog seat, brilliant


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 19, 2018)

Thank you funny enough the heads already sat on the fire place.i just turned one ha ha


----------



## Rubex (Jul 19, 2018)

Hah! Love the Postman Pat! Nice one Mikey


----------



## JadeFlack (Sep 21, 2018)

I know roughly where this is but I'm struggling to locate it. I wont give up! Nice pictures


----------



## cbp_urbex (Oct 25, 2018)

Great shots Mikey & a fantastic report!! Such a charming little place, although the upstairs is a little ropey. The doll's heads have moved since you were there, spooky  I never met the farmer but I have heard elsewhere that he is a decent chap! A great find though..


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 25, 2018)

Not much scares me but photo 9 did. There's me looking to see what was in the house and that dolls head - as if it's in the mirror looking. Damn!

Well rotted that place but some awesome finds. A little creepy for my liking!


----------



## GroppingRhyme (Oct 25, 2018)

The photo of the dolls are very nice!
I wonder why this place is been abandoned.


----------



## timphillips (Oct 26, 2018)

amazing photos!


----------

